# Plexi Etching



## randomperson21 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok i have sort of a delemma here.

I'm planning on doing an etching on my side panel window. But i can't think of a really good design to do!

So, being the artistic community TPU is....

suggestions?

I was thinking of doing 2 small ones, because my window is divided into 2 sections. 

1. 


or maybe just the square logo part, instead of the whole schbang.

2. i'm a hackintosh fan




3. and a nvidia fan




i'm open to any suggestions too. Also, feasibility of any of these designs?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 28, 2006)

Just me ok...but since you window is divided into two sections, on one I would do the square part (arrowhead AMD logo) then on the other I would do the 64 logo...I think that would be nice...


----------



## randomperson21 (Jul 28, 2006)

hey, that sounds like a good idea. i was thinking that the first one looked a little bit too cluttered.

just trying to figure out where i can squeeze in a super mario mushroom somewhere.... ha!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 28, 2006)

That's what I would do...just keep it both AMD related, but you may want something different...really depends on you...


----------



## randomperson21 (Jul 28, 2006)

good idea to keep with a central theme.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jul 28, 2006)

it might be kinda pixilated but something of that nature


----------



## randomperson21 (Jul 28, 2006)

AsphyxiA said:
			
		

> it might be kinda pixilated but something of that nature



nice, but i'm not too into dragons/fantasy stuff.

difficulty level of something like this?


----------



## wtf8269 (Jul 28, 2006)

I wouldn't do anything real hardware specific. You never know if you may upgrade and keep the same case. Then you'll have etchings that don't represent what hardware you have. I'd say that mushroom could end up being pretty difficult, since you need to get different shades for the spots, the main color or the top, and the lines. Although if you do it, it would be pretty sweet if you kept it pixilated to make it more old school.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 28, 2006)

From looking @ your PC specs I would have the AMD 'arrowhead' logo in one window and the nVIDIA 'eye' logo in the other


----------



## randomperson21 (Jul 28, 2006)

good point, wtf8269. i'll keep that in mind.


----------

